# Kohler DTV, and carrier



## ace4548 (Feb 10, 2015)

Hey guys. Working on the new Kohler hotel. So that means everything Kohler lol.. I know how most of you feel about that. I'm wondering if you guys have ever installed any of these, the DTV and or the in wall carrier. And if you guys have encountered any problems with installation or service .

It's been a good learning experience so far , I'll take more pics of piping etc for you guys tomorrow. Today all I did was put carriers and the DTV in all the rooms.. Life of an apprentice.:thumbup:


----------



## ace4548 (Feb 10, 2015)

Carrier.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

I wonder if in a few years if kolher will still be making repair parts for those...LOL..they seem to change models quit often and not carry parts..


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

The WC inwall looks pretty much like the competition. The DTV looks high maintenance. Glad you're the beta tester and not me.


----------



## ace4548 (Feb 10, 2015)

The DTV goes for around $500.. It's made in China, and feels cheap.. I was surprised when I picked one up. I don't know to much about them, but this seems like it will have problems in the future. There will be 143 of these lol. 

On a side note, Kohler asked my foreman if we could not use isolation valves on the showers, that they would rather shut down the whole line, and save money (now) then put the valves in. In Wisconsin every fixture needs a shut off, so that wasn't going to fly. I just can't understand, why you would want to shut down 4 rooms and shut off a whole riser, then just one room.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

ace4548 said:


> The DTV goes for around $500.. It's made in China, and feels cheap.. I was surprised when I picked one up. I don't know to much about them, but this seems like it will have problems in the future. There will be 143 of these lol.
> 
> On a side note, Kohler asked my foreman if we could not use isolation valves on the showers, that they would rather shut down the whole line, and save money (now) then put the valves in. In Wisconsin every fixture needs a shut off, so that wasn't going to fly. I just can't understand, why you would want to shut down 4 rooms and shut off a whole riser, then just one room.


now you know why kohler is so fuked up, with that kind of thinking..they dont care what happens 6 months down the line...


----------



## ace4548 (Feb 10, 2015)

I'm learning lol.. I just couldn't believe it. This company made its name and money off of plumbing. And you want to throw every logical and legal thing out the window, to save a few thousand dollars, on a hotel you will be charging a minimum $199 a night?... And double that on game days.

I guess the shower and sinks are all prototypes as well. My foreman had to drive to Kohler, to see a mock up of them, and figure out rough in hieghts etc... So can't wait for that lol. All this is cool to see as a young apprentice, but I have done enough work before plumbing to know, this will be a headache.


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Hammer arrestors for dtv valve


----------



## ace4548 (Feb 10, 2015)

Hmmmm I don't think that is in the plan.. Personal experience Moon? We did a mock room, no arrestors.


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

I guess depends what the manual of the one you are installing says. The one I put in the manual said it required it.


----------



## ace4548 (Feb 10, 2015)

I'll look through it tomorrow Moon.. Thanks! These are 4 port DTV, so not sure.. I'll bring instructions tomorrow


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Cool, post what you find out. I think it states installing unions with shut off valves so you can have access for cleaning the screens too


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

moonapprentice said:


> Cool, post what you find out. I think it states installing unions with shut off valves so you can have access for cleaning the screens too


those DTV valves have a union built into them, 2 screws and a metal bracket retainer deal splits in to 2 pieces, and then it is sealed with an o-ring, at least the ones i recently did.

and hammer arrestors for sure


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

http://i.imgur.com/Chgkf4s.jpg

the old softener loop is not my doing here


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

No integral stops....in a hotel? Insanity.


----------



## ace4548 (Feb 10, 2015)

It's Kohler.. It needs to be the latest and greatest thing. Why would you want something that is tried and true, when you can test out your latest technology in a hotel? 

I didn't get to look at the instructions today.. I was setting risers for water all day, now that they have a new set of plans for the water. Had a 2 week hold because they couldn't decide where they wanted to mount the DTV, in the hall way, above the shower etc.. They decided in the closet. 
And they couldn't agree on when to start running PEX.. Originally it was just in wall because it's a 2x4 wall, and 2" drains and vents for the sinks. Then Kohler wanted it all in PEX after the risers , but that's against fire code... So now everything after the DTV is PEX... And our DHW return line.. Has anyone seen that before? The DCW and DHW runs are copper, but the return is PEX... I don't get it.


----------

